# Si vas a quemar algo, "Quémalo Bien"



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2009)

*Si vas a quemar algo, "Quémalo Bien"*

Unas fotitos para ilustrar como se hace. (Fotos encontradas deambulando por "La Red"


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 24, 2009)

WOW!!!

Tan fuerte fue la impresión de los transistores que se abrieron para tomar aire. Impresionantemente lindo, hay que aprender del maestro.

¿Obstrución de ventilación?


----------



## saiwor (Dic 24, 2009)

Pregunto, por que se quemoo por falata de ventilacion?


> ¿Obstrución de ventilación?


 
o fue a fuerza bruta?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 24, 2009)

eso es por poner T en // .

sin una proteccion adecuada ( si la hubiese) .

se llama efecto cascada.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 24, 2009)

Obviamente no tenía ni un fusible de protección, o se quemó y pusieron un alambre y tómala morao!!

Mucho amperaje por las junturas. Señal de saturación elevada y adios nicanor!!

Lo que dice Fogonazo tiene sentido. Un profesor siempre nos decia, si algún equipo electrónico tiene algún problema y no sabes porque, o no encuentras la falla, "dejalo funcionando hasta que truene y luego vas con mayor seguridad hacia el problema!" 

Quizá hicieron esto mismo.

Click..


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 24, 2009)

Es obvio que si ese es el único disipador del rack se iba a quemar en cualquier momento.
Clase AB, 4 tr`s por rama de voltaje, unos 350W rms. Muuuucho calor.

Y esos transistores no son muy comunes que digamos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 26, 2009)

Y el otro canal sufriría la misma suerte?

Talvez no estaba balanceado correctamente!!

Click.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 26, 2009)

pa mi que estaba probando la nueva cortadora de plasma

saludos


----------



## RaFFa (Dic 26, 2009)

Sencillamente increible...

Un saludo


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 26, 2009)

Como bien dijo Fernando, se le llama efecto cascada o dominó.

Teniendo los transistores en paralelo, una vez que uno se quema, va a circular más corriente por los demás, causando que también se quemen.

Si hubiera estado mejor diseñado el ampli, tal vez un par de transistores zafaban.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 26, 2009)

En mi ultimo mensaje dije disipador en lugar de Ventilador. Fé de errata.

(se ve que no tengo nada que hacer)

Saludos!!!


----------



## blasidalen (Dic 27, 2009)

Nunca vi tal cosa,ni tan siquiera en experimentos a lo bruto.Parece obra de un soplete.


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 27, 2009)

Ni yo quemo las cosas asi


----------



## blasidalen (Dic 27, 2009)

¿Como es posible si ademas se aprecia que cuenta con termocontacto de proteccion termica?insisto,no me parece real.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 27, 2009)

No se ve ninguna hilera de resistencias de emisor --> Jamas cada grupo de 4 transistores iba a conducir parejo.


La proteccion termica que tiene, protege solamente ante un calentamiento del disipador (lento). No ante un cortocircuito de la salida o ante 1 un transistor que conduzca mas que los otros (y despues reviente con su efecto domino)


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 27, 2009)

Hola.

Creo que los transistore son transitores mosfet 2SK135.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 27, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Creo que los transistore son transitores mosfet 2SK135.


You are right! Entonces el moco ha sido otro...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 27, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Creo que los transistore son transitores mosfet 2SK135.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta: ¿No conocías esos mosfets?
O se te hicieron raros por la numeración sin el prefijo "2S"

Espero no molestarte con mi pregunta Elaficionado

Saludos!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 27, 2009)

Hola.

Busqué en san Google, --- k135 transistor ---

y allí está la información.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alexus (Dic 28, 2009)

no se si conucerda con el tema... pero dentro tienen componentes electronicos...

segun lei, a los chinokas estos les encanta reventar baterias...

en las fotos, una laptop mak, un aipod, y un aifon jejeje...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 28, 2009)

Encuentro más divertido ver Bob Esponja que quemar aparatos costosos.
Pero Bue...


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 28, 2009)

Yo encuentro más divertido ver Bob Esponja que muchas otras cosas   (Sí, ya sé que estoy grandecito )


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 28, 2009)

¿Me pregunto como se ve la explosión de un semiconductor en Camara Phantom?

(Se ve que aún no tengo que hacer... Mejor me voy a ver Natgeo)

Saludos!!!

PD: Hey drix, tu firma siempre me saca una sonrisa. Ahhh! aquellos tiempos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2009)

Otro alumno "Destacado" en como quemar cosas


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 31, 2009)

Lindo desastre eh!

Una fuente SMPS tal vez?



Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2009)

Tomasito dijo:


> ....Una fuente SMPS tal vez?....


En vida le decían "Horno a Microondas" al difunto.
Saludos


----------



## angel36 (Dic 31, 2009)

Genial para terminar el año....jejejee feliz año para todos.....y las imagenes ....ni yo lo hubiese quemado mejor......


----------



## Tavo (Ene 17, 2010)

Me encantó ese transistor 2SK135!!! Se abrió para tomar aire, se estaba asfixiando... 
*Eso se llama amperes y fuerza bruta.*

nunca pensé que se pudiera fundir la parte de arriba...

PD: Hace rato compré dos transistores con encapsulado TO-3. Si, ya se imaginarán de que les hablo. 2N3055. "Toshiba" con letras rojas que cuando le pasas el dedo varias veces se borra. Los hice #$#%&# a los dos. Los agarré con la morsa del taller y murieron.. jaja Les tengo ASCO a todos los TO-3, ¿Por qué será?


----------



## Xipe_Ayotl (Feb 16, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Yo encuentro más divertido ver Bob Esponja que muchas otras cosas   (Sí, ya sé que estoy grandecito )


 
Uno más por acá que encuentra muuuy divertido al bob esponja, aunque  ya este uno grandecito


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 23, 2010)

Acá hay un semiconductor que salió a respirar aire fresco, parece ser que sus restos, se "Pulverizaron"...













Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 23, 2010)

este ultimo es de algo "violento " un corto o sobretension.

pero la foto de fogonazo es de algo mas "lento" .
loq ue suele ocurrir es que el calentamiento constante ennegrce la placa, la carboniza y eso la hace que cambie su estado:
se vuelve absorvente de la humedad y conductiva.

si observan algunas placas de lavarropas o de cosas asi veran que en su parte de potencia, donde salen lso conectores han EVOLUCIONADO ya que esta falla era comun en la parte de salidas de 220v.
esto que les digo es para que lo tengan en cuenta en posibles diseños futuros:

lo que hacen es ya no separar mas las pistas que tienen DDP alta tipo 220v , lo que hacen es separarlas con aire .
como ??
directamente agujerean o cortan la placa entre pistas.
no tengo fotos asi que les hare un dibujo .


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 23, 2010)

He visto lo que mencionas Fernandob, he visto esa técnica en fuentes ATX de calidad y de alta potencia, arriba de 400W, también en fuentes conmutadas de aparatos varios, como las SMPS de copiadoras grandes. Es una buena técnica, a tener en cuenta a la hora del diseño.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 23, 2010)

tacato, lindo haber estado viendo el suceso en el momento, con los ojos bieeen abiertos!!!jaja


lo que dice fernando, es verdad, lo he visto, pero no pensaba que era por eso

saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 23, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dijo Blasidalen, es obra de alguien que quiere llamar la atencion con "desenlaces" raros. Enviare una nota a los Mythbusters para que repitan el corto, pero con C4.


----------



## smd10 (Sep 24, 2010)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Obviamente no tenía ni un fusible de protección, o se quemó y pusieron un alambre y tómala morao!!


Eso me recuerda a mi cuando en clase hicimos una fuente de alimentación. Se le quemaba el fusible siempre al instante de conectarlo, asi que para no gastar más fusibles pusimos una alcayata que encajaba en el portafusibles. 
No llegó a explotar nada pero los condensadores se ponian bien calentitos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 24, 2010)

smd10 dijo:


> alcayata




una


----------



## smd10 (Sep 24, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> una



Es esto:







Se lo puse en lugar del fusible.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 24, 2010)

Ah... una escarpia...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 24, 2010)

aaa, sisi, liiiindo fusible che


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 24, 2010)

Muy ortodoxo


----------



## mixato (Sep 24, 2010)

Ja ja me hicieron acordar una anécdota de mis épocas de secundaria. Resulta que estando en el labo, yo estaba acaparando la fuente con mis pruebas, entonces viene un compañero y me pasa su protoboard con no sé que circuito (en ese momento tampoco lo sabía) y me dice: "Fijate si funciona", entonces, como primero lo primero, apago la fuente, lo doy alimentación y la prendo, en ese mismo momento, un integrado (tipo 555 u operacional, lo unico que me acuerdo es que tenía 8 patas) explota dejando el chip al descubierto y el plástico de arriba se clava en techo. Sin decir palabra, apago la fuente y se lo devuelvo, mientras le contesto: "No, no funciona". Creo que nos quedamos muertos de risa como media hora.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 24, 2010)

smd10 dijo:
			
		

> Eso me recuerda a mi cuando en clase hicimos una fuente de alimentación. Se le quemaba el fusible siempre al instante de conectarlo, asi que para no gastar más fusibles pusimos una alcayata que encajaba en el portafusibles.
> No llegó a explotar nada pero los condensadores se ponian bien calentitos



¿Y no se fundía la alcayata?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 24, 2010)

Depende de la corriente nominal para la que fue fabricada


----------



## smd10 (Sep 30, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> ¿Y no se fundía la alcayata?



 Antes de fundirse seguro que pasaría algo parecido a lo que decia Mixato:


			
				mixato dijo:
			
		

> un integrado explota dejando el chip al descubierto y el plástico de arriba se clava en techo


----------

